# INSTEAD CUPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

Well ladies...discovered a great way to get PG fast!!! Have a friend who had unexplained IF and it took 7 years to get her son. Come to find out after TTCing #2 for 8 mos her cervix is tilted. She can only get PG from on top. She used the Instead cups (ya know for AF) GOT PG 1ST MONTH!!! 




Here is how they are used to knock us up. After BDing (remember to BD in many positions) lay on your back and get the cup. Pull your knees up to your chest. Squeeze cup and press it against the bottom of the vaginal wall. This is a way to scoop up any stray boys. Release the cup as you insert, and press under the pubic bone and around cervix. This traps all the goods into the seminal pool and near the cervix for uptake. Leave cup in for 1 hour or more...



This is what a friend had told me,, i go the instead cups and am using them this month from day 14 which is frid,, so here's hoping it works, 

any1 have any views on this??


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Pam,

Never heard of them but that could be interesting as I've been told I've got a tilted one too: do you know where you can them from?

Love,

Sam


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

I'm afraid I don't know much about these but I'm sure they are big in the USA.  If you try this website you should be able to find out more/speak to ladies who can tell you where to get one from

www.twoweekwait.com

Hope this helps and good luck   

Debs xxx

/links


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Debs, just a bit lost on that site don't know where to ask


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

yeah they r big in America...


my american friend sent me them over..

they r expensive here,, about £18 for 6 i think,, 


i have also heard that u can get them in Walmart?...


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

This sounds interesting - never heard of it before... 

Also got a tilted one... does that affect the best BDing position then?

love sunshine
x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hiyah girls!!

Sorry to but in, you can get Instead cups from ebay!! Found under 'self insemimation kits' etc. They are washable so you only really need one anyway..Good luck with them, i couldn't use them, worried about spillage ( in my case!!) but if you already have the goods up there so to say I bet they are brilliant!!

Good luck with it!

Emma


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Have just bought some for my IUI. Well in theory it should help. How do you insert them?
Ba
x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

Ba it tells u on the pack how to insert them,,,


i used 1 last night after B'D,,, my dp ejaculated in the cup and i inserted it....just squashed it together and inserted it,, it is easy to insert,, left it in until this morning and it removed very easy....


good luck


x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks - it was a silly question especially as you had already mentioned how to insert them, I dont know what got into me  
But Im willing to give anything a go.
Good luck with this cycle!
Ba
x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

lol..

i will be usin them again tonight and tmw night and sat and sun, as i think im due to 'o' on sunday, 


like u im willing to try almost anything this month, 

loads of luck 

x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi there,

Can you not do   as normal and then insert the cup right after so has no   escape?  

Sam


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

A lot of straight surrogates use these !! 

Good luck with those trying them. 

T xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry to be a bit thick   Tashja but what do you mean by that?

Sam


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Straight surrogates who use their own eggs but the intended fathers sperm use Instead Cups. 

The intended father does his bit into the cup and then the surrogate inserts the cup to get pregnant.  

I know a lot of surrogates who swear by this method. 

T xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

ahhhh ok  . I'm thinking of using one of them on my next cycle: is it better for DH to come inside the cup and then insert it or do the deed and then insert the cup? Thanks for explaining to me  

Sam


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Got to be honest - I don't know the answer to that.

Guessing though I think if you and you DH have sex and then you put the cup in after would be better as the sperm will be going to the same place anyway. Also the cup would catch any "left overs" (sorry about the choise of words - brain not working) and then when you lie down they would go back up again  Also a bit more romantic then getting him to do his bit in a cup !!!

Also for anyone reading this "cup" is misleading - they are more like diaphragms - also I remember being shocked at how big they looked  

http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/instead_softcups_menstrual_cups_x6.html This site has them for £5.99 for 6 - there are picture and an explination too for those who want to know !!!

T xx

/links


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Just when I thought  couldn't get any less romantic


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Brilliant, thanks for that Tashja will be getting some and give them a go  .

I know what you mean Sarah9475

Sam


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well i got dp to deposit in the cup and then entered it.. less messy that way,,,IYKWIM,,,,,


we did the deed last night but didnt use the cup... but we will use the cup tonight s im due to 'o' tmw,,,


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls, 

i used the instead cup on thursday night,didnt use it on friday night but used it again on sat night,as i had 'o' pains sat night and some on sunday, so i am 3 days po another 11 to go an we shall c if it worked,


----------

